# Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g



## mephisto (18. April 2013)

Fischt jemand diese Rute?Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Zu erwartender Ködereinsatz mind.20 bis 30g!Ist die rute zu straff?
Wie siehts mit der Kopflastigkeit aus bei einer montierten Rolle(ca. 270g)


----------



## Tino (18. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=16373

Hier haben sich einige Leute und ich, über deine Rute, Gedanken gemacht.

Ich fische sie und einige meinen ,weinen zu müssen,da sie minimal kopflastig ist.
Mit deiner 270 gr. Rolle wird das sogar noch weniger.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*



Tino schrieb:


> http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=16373
> 
> Hier haben sich einige Leute und ich, über deine Rute, Gedanken gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky D (18. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

ansich hat sie ein wirklich guten blank und schön straff ist sie auch soll aber wohl des öfteren probleme mit der verarbeitung und bruch gegeben haben und ich finde sie nicht nur minimal kopflastig ich finde sie schon mittel bis sehr kopflastig


----------



## Tino (20. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

Wenn ich das,nicht nur  hier ,lese,wegen der Kopflastigkeit ,wunder ich mich wirklich sehr ,dass nur sehr wenige handgebaute Ruten fischen.
Es scheint ja kein angeln möglich zu sein,wenn die Rute kopflastig ist.
Über 90% der Ruten von der Stange und egal von welchem Hersteller,sind mehr oder weniger nun mal kopflastig und werden ,übertrieben gesagt,fast verteufelt.

Ich frage mich ,mit welchen Einschränkungen ,wenn nicht sogar Schmerzen,früher geangelt werden musste,als es die handgebauten noch nicht so gab?

Wäre interessant zu wissen wie es die Angler damals so aushalten konnten. :g


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

da hast du recht es gibt aber auch einige ruten von der stange die nicht kopflastig sind ich bauen relativ viel selber aber ich erwarte von einer rute in dieser preisklasse das sie ausgewogen seien sollte und nicht extrem kopflastigt.
du kannst früher und heute nicht vergleichen früher wurde mit komplett anderem tackle gefischt glasfaser und da gab es größtenteils als köder wurm blech mais und köderfisch, das streben nach immer leichteren ruten was heutzutage zu erkennen ist führt nunmal dazu das unter umständen das gewicht auch an der falschen stelle eingepsart wurde siehe greys prowla hier ist der griff viel zu unterdimensioniert was zu dieser deutlichen kopflastigkeit führt


----------



## stepco85 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

Also ich finde das wenig Kopflastige beim Meeresfischen ganicht schlimm da der hintere Grifteil lang genug ist das er sich sehr gut an den Unterarm anpast. Ansonsten Fische ich die Rute schon 1,5 Jahre und muss sagen ein super Stock, da sie oben gut feedert und ein geniales Rückrad hat mit einer gut abgestimmten Rolle finde ich persönlich die Rute wesentlich besser als zum beispiel die Shimano Beastmaster und auch solche ruten haben deutlich nachgelassen in der Qualli. Wenn ich die Qauallitäten der Fligenruten im unteren Preissegment bis ca.220 euro dagegen sehe.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

Hi,
ich habe die Rute in 3,05m zum Zanderfischen. 

Die Wurfeigenschaften sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so der Knüller (was für meinen Einsatzzweck gänzlich egal ist) , das würde ich bei der Verwendung als Mefo-Rute evtl. berücksichtigen.    

Weiterhin ist zu beachten, dass die Rute gerade in Kombination mit Geflechtschnur aufgrund der "Straffheit" wenige Fehler verzeiht, das kann bei den kampfstarken Mefos evtl. auch ein Faktor sein.

Kopflastig ist sie bei mir ohnehin, weil ich eine sehr kleine Rolle verwende - aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## skally (20. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

Hatte gestern auch beim shoppen das vergnügen mal mit der Prowla zu werfen.

In bin auch doch schon leicht angetan. Mit leichtigkeit konnte man jedenfall`s bei geflochtener Schnur und der Testrolle Cormoran Chronos Al 3500 + 20gr Kugelblei vom Shop, gute Wurfweite erzielen.(Bestimmt vorführ wurfweiten optimiert) *gg*  

Mit der oben genannten Rolle empfand ich jedenfalls weniger diese häufig genannte kopflastigkeit. Wobei die Chronos 3500 auch wohl schon schwerer zu sein scheint! 

Naja, im grunde hat mir aber in nach hinein die Aktion bzw "steifheit" der Rute nicht gut gefallen. Habe bedenken das man mit einer etwas "weicheren"-bis in`s Handteil- Rute besonders auf Mefo`s glücklicher wird! 

ich fische sonst eine Berkley Skeletor Pro 2,7m 8-27g WG, mit Twin power fb 2500. Bisher recht glücklich damit, ob Zander/Fopu/Mefo. Bloß die Rollenhalter-mechanik mag wohl anscheinend kein Salzwasser, trotz ausreichender Pflege mit Süßwasser/schmierung etc. nachdem fischen. Ist sie schon ein wenig schwergängiger geworden. (Oder hoffentlich hat sie dabei net zuviel Liebe abbekommen... ^^)

Aber mittlerweile suche ich auch noch eine etwas vergleichbare Kombi für die Dame, sie hat sich schon von der Rolle in eine kleinere Spro Zalt Arc verguckt, und will natürlich dazu die Berkley...

Daher brauch ich wohl auch wie der TE eine neue Rute , Skeletor vergleichbare, bzw. werde auch diese Prowla nicht aus den Kopf. 
Hat jemand vllt noch weitere tolle "Mefo"-Spinnruten mal gefischt? 

beste grüße


----------



## Tino (21. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*



Franky D schrieb:


> da hast du recht es gibt aber auch einige ruten von der stange die nicht kopflastig sind ich bauen relativ viel selber aber ich erwarte von einer rute in dieser preisklasse das sie ausgewogen seien sollte und nicht extrem kopflastigt.
> du kannst früher und heute nicht vergleichen früher wurde mit komplett anderem tackle gefischt glasfaser und da gab es größtenteils als köder wurm blech mais und köderfisch, das streben nach immer leichteren ruten was heutzutage zu erkennen ist führt nunmal dazu das unter umständen das gewicht auch an der falschen stelle eingepsart wurde siehe greys prowla hier ist der griff viel zu unterdimensioniert was zu dieser deutlichen kopflastigkeit führt




Natürlich kann ich früher oder heute miteinander vergleichen,wenn es um das Gejammer der Leute geht.
Natürlich war es anderes Gerät,aber die Leute hatten auch Arme,die sich von den heutigen nicht unterscheiden,oder?

Die nicht kopflastigen Stangenruten sind aber sehr dünn vertreten und dann muss man noch die perfekte Rolle finden,dass sie auch zu 100% austariert ist. 
Ob sie dann zu 100% perfekt austariert ist,ist ne andere Frage.
Die Leute haben nicht so rumgejault,dass man mit der und der Rute kaum fischen kann,da sie ein wenig  kopflastig ist.

Es geht mir um das ganze Gesabbel und nachgeplapper der Leute.
Kaum weiß man ,dass ne Rute ein wenig kopflastig ist,drehen die Leute fast durch.

Schon echt lustig...

Zum Horniangeln nutze ich ne gekürzte Shimano Biofibre Schieß mich tot.
Das Teil ist 4,30m lang und definitiv kopflastig.

Mit der Fische ich den ganzen lieben langen Tag,ohne Schmerzen in den Armen.
...und ich habe Riesen Spass mit dem Teil.

Meine Rückenschmerzen kommen nur einfach vom langen stehen.
Wie bei fast allen anderen hier auch,möchte ich Wetten.

Vielleicht sind aber nur zu viele Weicheier beim angeln unterwegs,bei denen das Gerät kompromisslos austariert sein muss,ansonsten geht's  ja nicht ,wie man oft genug lesen kann.

Übrigens verkaufe ich meine Greys wieder,wegen einer Neuanschaffung und deren Länge.
Ich angel lieber mit ner langen Rute.
Trotzdem sind es sehr schöne knackige Ruten... Die ein wenig kopflastig sind... Wie viele viele andere auch!!!

...und mit denen kann man sogar angeln...


----------



## Allround Angla (21. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

Ich hab sie in 2.70m mit 20-50g.
Die Aktion und Wurfeigenschaften sind der Hammer, sie ist nicht zu Steif und geht im Drill in eine leicht Parabolische aktion über.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*



Tino schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich früher oder heute miteinander vergleichen,wenn es um das Gejammer der Leute geht.
> Natürlich war es anderes Gerät,aber die Leute hatten auch Arme,die sich von den heutigen nicht unterscheiden,oder?
> 
> Die nicht kopflastigen Stangenruten sind aber sehr dünn vertreten und dann muss man noch die perfekte Rolle finden,dass sie auch zu 100% austariert ist.
> ...


 


Gut gebrüllt Löwe.#6..|supergri..


----------



## Franky D (21. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*



Tino schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich früher oder heute miteinander vergleichen,wenn es um das Gejammer der Leute geht.
> Natürlich war es anderes Gerät,aber die Leute hatten auch Arme,die sich von den heutigen nicht unterscheiden,oder?
> 
> Die nicht kopflastigen Stangenruten sind aber sehr dünn vertreten und dann muss man noch die perfekte Rolle finden,dass sie auch zu 100% austariert ist.
> ...


 
bei mir ist das kein nachgerede das ist meine eigene und persönliche erfahrung, 
das nächste thema das eine rute durch eine rolle gut austarriert wird ist definitiv falsch die rolle hat praktisch nichts mit der balance zu tuen da der rollenfuß als lager angesehen werden kann und das gewicht somit nur zum gesamtgewicht der kombo zuträgt und nicht mehr und nicht weniger, alleine die rute entscheidet über kopflastigkeit oder nicht.


----------



## Tino (21. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*

Ich meine auch nicht dich persönlich Franky D.


----------



## Franky D (21. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nicht dich persönlich Franky D.


 
alles klar  dann kannst du alles bis auf das mit der balance in zusammenhang mit der rolle was ich geschrieben habe als nicht vorhanden ansehen


----------



## allegoric (21. April 2013)

*AW: Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist  12-38g*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Ich hab sie in 2.70m mit 20-50g.
> Die Aktion und Wurfeigenschaften sind der Hammer, sie ist nicht zu Steif und geht im Drill in eine leicht Parabolische aktion über.



Dann ist sie doch eher ein Zanderstock, als ne Meforute. Denn ich habe sie auch in 50g. Top für Zander aber nix fürs Mefoangelb, da zu hart. Die andere Version kenne ich leider nicht.


----------

